# TFH Magazine July 4th Subscription special



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I just got an email from TFH that they're offering a special on annual subscriptions for July 4th - one year for $21.95. Go to www.tfhmagazine.com and enter coupon code JULY4 Offer expires July 9, 2008.

(If you get an annual subscription you're also able to log into each issue digitally online, too)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the tip! I'm already a subscriber, but it's time to renew, so hopefully the code will work for me.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Get the August issue to see my feature on import plants!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ah, I started wondering if Mark D. was the only "Import Report" guy they had. I'll have to unwrap my latest issue.


----------

